# Buying used torches



## jwmay (May 15, 2018)

I’m looking at buying an oxy propane setup. Does anyone have any suggestions. Primary purpose is heating and cutting. I know it’s not welding or casting, but this seemed like the most likely place to ask. 
I also want to know if I should avoid buying used equipment. It seems like used stuff is less than half as costly. But I’m thinking there must be some reason for that, that an ignoramus such as myself can not readily see.


----------



## benmychree (May 15, 2018)

Perhaps a lot of used torch setups are not worth anywhere near half, people are selling at least some of it for A REASON.  Oxy propane is fine for heating, not so nice for cutting with the lower heat, it takes a good deal longer to preheat before starting to cut; I'd go with acetylene.


----------



## Bob Korves (May 15, 2018)

Most of what I saw on eBay looks like scrap metal.  I am a really frugal guy, but I do not cheap out on things that go BOOM!!!


----------



## vocatexas (May 15, 2018)

I've used propane for cutting all my life. We use it on the farm because we can easily refill it from the tank that feeds our house. No, it isn't as fast as acetylene, but it works just fine. My torch is an old Harris my dad bought in the '50s and is a bit oversize for what most people cut. I've cut thousands of saddles in 2 3/8 and 2 7/8 oil field pipe and have cut some VERY thick plate with it.

As far as buying used torches, I have no problem with it. If I find a deal at an auction or pawn shop, I buy them. I've probably got five or six Victors I've picked up that way. Many times, if they come with regulators, the gauges need replaced, but gauges are cheap. If they appear to be in good shape, I don't walk past a deal.

You CAN weld thin gauge steel with oxy-propane, but it is easier with oxy-acetylene.


----------



## Silverbullet (May 17, 2018)

I agree the set up will be slower with propane but it works. You can look at sets and tell if there really beat , old hoses should be replaced. Always use spark arresters on your lines .


----------



## jbolt (May 17, 2018)

Wow learn something new. Never heard of an oxy/propane cutting torch. I've used a small oxy/propane setup for brazing small stuff. 

I'm curious what the benefits are. From what I have read it take 4-5 times the amount of propane vs acetylene so propane in the end costs more to use. Plus you still need an oxy tank so why not just use acetylene?


----------



## jwmay (May 17, 2018)

It does take 4 times as much oxygen per bottle of propane. Which is only according to one weld supply source online.  But I haven’t heard or read that it takes 4 times the propane to meet acetylene performance.  

I just wanna know people’s thoughts on used gear though. I’m getting  oxy-propane because I think it’s the best choice for me.


----------



## Al 1 (May 17, 2018)

JW,   Check out this setup.  I just purchased it in Feb. of this year. Harris Steelworker LPG-W/NX 8525FGX-510P DLX  4403239. ( Harris Steelworker AF Heating, Cutting & Brazing Outfit 440329)   This comes with the grade T hose. (propane use)  I called the Harris Tec. Guy.  Tell him what your needs are and he will let you know what other parts you need to complete this setup.   A full setup is sold overseas but not sold in USA. ???   The best price I got for the 4403239 was from Cyperweld. I sourced other parts where ever they were reasonable.   Good luck.  Al


----------

